# L.A. Gold Line Opens To Eastside



## WhoozOn1st (Nov 17, 2009)

FINALLY!!

After decades of waiting, their trains have arrived

"At 3:40 a.m. Sunday the first passengers were train enthusiasts, students and workers for the Metropolitan Transportation Authority, which built the six-mile Gold Line extension. A few hours later, the neighborhood showed up."

Workday commuters ride Gold Line extension for first time

"Construction began on the Gold Line Eastside extension in 2004. The six-mile route runs from Atlantic Boulevard in East L.A. to Union Station and connects with the original Gold Line, which runs from Union Station to Pasadena. The extension project cost $898 million."

Low ridership tarnishes Gold Line extension's luster

"Even when the new Eastside riders are added, MTA projections suggest that the Gold Line will remain at the bottom of the ridership rankings."

As the Patrick & Alice RailRiot 2009 ("Only the best in civil unrest!") concludes with the return to Los Angeles later this week, a last hurrah will take the form of rides aboard the new extension for enjoyment and assessment of the first rail service to the area since the L.A. Railway ceased streetcar operations in the early 1960s.

EDIT: IIRC on further consideration, I believe it was LARy's successor operating agency, the MTA, which last ran streetcars to L.A.'s Eastside and in L.A. overall. Also IIRC, Pacific Electric's line to Long Beach - its last, and essentially today's Blue Line right of way - ended service somewhat earlier.


----------



## stntylr (Nov 17, 2009)

$898 million for six miles of track?


----------



## John Bredin (Nov 17, 2009)

stntylr said:


> $898 million for six miles of track?


Including 1.7 miles of subway with two underground stations.


----------



## George Harris (Nov 17, 2009)

Consider these very general:

Puting the rail line in the air casts about 3 times as much as putting it on the ground.

putting the rail line underground costs about 3 times as much as putting it in the air.

If it is underground it is also much more expensive to keep and operate because you must have lighting, power ventilation, and generally pumps to get the water out.

So . . . when you get these people that complain and say they want the transit or rail system underground and out of sight, say of course, but, here is the bill. Start writing checks, and know that the writing of these checks will never end, and it will happen.


----------



## Spokker (Nov 18, 2009)

Well, some people think the line is too slow. Others think it's too unsafe. Still others are afraid of it gentrifying the Eastside.

Who knew a train could make so many people upset?


----------



## leemell (Nov 18, 2009)

Spokker said:


> Well, some people think the line is too slow. Others think it's too unsafe. Still others are afraid of it gentrifying the Eastside.
> Who knew a train could make so many people upset?


Exactly the same things were said when the original section of the Gold line was made operational. Very, very few complaints now.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 18, 2009)

:blink: Well its California where they seem to want everything without paying for it! I dont know why anyone would object to public transportation in LA whether its East,South, North or West! One day of driving or riding a bus in LAX should convince anyone that its a needed service! As to the gentrfication of East LAX, thats gonna happen as it does everywhere, folks want to move out of the ghetto and barrios as they progress economically and generationally!

Im not an economist or a Homeland Security cop but I think that perhaps the terrible economy is slowing up the day jobs and service jobs that lots of illegals work, also those out of work dont waste money on transportation so perhaps when the economy improves the ridership will also! :unsure:


----------



## Spokker (Nov 26, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Im not an economist or a Homeland Security cop but I think that perhaps the terrible economy is slowing up the day jobs and service jobs that lots of illegals work, also those out of work dont waste money on transportation so perhaps when the economy improves the ridership will also! :unsure:


LOL, man, this forum isn't as liberal as some of the others I frequent. 
Gold Line ridership will improve when the illegal immigrants return when the economy gets better. Haven't heard that one.


----------

